# female bodybuilding/cutting workout help plz



## trimdafat (Jul 3, 2008)

my gf is going to start a cycle of dec and winn so she can get into top form to one day compete. However shes done a cycle before what does she need to do this time around to get the maximum growth as well as a very cut/ripped body? How much cardio should she be banging out?

heres her stats 

height 5"3
weight 115
build is slender
body fat is 17% (kinda high really need to drop that)
she does seem to hold her weight in her mid section and upper thighs
her diet is pretty clean shes going to go strict clean before anything else and continues to work out. Should she use liquid clen too?


----------



## Built (Jul 3, 2008)

trimdafat said:


> my gf is going to start a cycle of dec and winn so she can get into top form to one day compete. However shes done a cycle before what does she need to do this time around to get the maximum growth as well as a very cut/ripped body? How much cardio should she be banging out?
> 
> heres her stats
> 
> ...




Um??¢â???¬??¦ let's back off here. What macros does she run and what does her current training look like - and I mean, EXACTLY what does it look like?


Monday: lifts, reps, sets, weights used, cardio - type , grams protein, and duration. Calories, grams of protein, carb and fat
Tuesday:  lifts, reps, sets, weights used, cardio - type , grams protein, and duration. Calories, grams of protein, carb and fat
Etc

She's not going to get any gains. She's cutting. Or is she bulking first?


----------



## trimdafat (Jul 9, 2008)

Built said:


> Um??¢â???¬??¦ let's back off here. What macros does she run and what does her current training look like - and I mean, EXACTLY what does it look like?
> 
> 
> Monday: lifts, reps, sets, weights used, cardio - type , grams protein, and duration. Calories, grams of protein, carb and fat
> ...



female bulk/cut cycle have questions any help would be great 27 yr old female, 5"3, slim athletic build, 116pounds, 16% body fat ,done a cycle before. thinking of doing a cycle of deca for 8 weeks to put on muscle/ bulk then winn for 8 weeks to cut. Need to shed a couple of pounds first so I was going to do a strict diet/ lots of cardio/ liquid clen.
Clen cycle maybe like this 20,20,20,40,40,40,60,60,60,80,80,80,100,100,100
2 weeks on 2 weeks off on off weeks use lipo

diet looks something like this:

Meal One:
4 Egg Whites
Oatmeal 1 cup!

Meal 2:
broccoli. 1 cup
1 Serving Fruit

Meal 3:
4 oz Chicken or Fish or Turkey
1/2 cup brown rice
1 serving Green Veg

Meal 4:
Same as meal 2See #2

Meal 5:
4oz Chicken or Fish or Turkey
1 serving green veg

food after 8pm something like a salad ect

Supplements: Womens Multi, Evening Primrose

Training: 1 hour cardio ED Half hour Bike Half hour Eliptical, 3 Days pr week full body light weight train

As for work out plan I was going to vary my set amounts week to week
1 week 3-4 sets 10-15
next week 1 super set from heavy to light to failure.
I'd like to see what kind of advice you can give me

how much cardio should i do on bulk and cut?
should I stack?



Cycle: why deca? Just read a lot of articles saying its great for bulking as well s stacking w winny (I've done 1 short cycle of win didn't have any sides) but I'm unsure of the stacking personally. I don't want any sides so I'm looking @

Deca: 50mg to maybe 75mg once a week

Winny: 25mg every other day and might throw in var w that?

var for 16 weeks: how many tabs daily?

I say a couple lbs to lose but the truth is body fat that's all I care about that other number really means nothing as long as its not insanely high. I really want low body fat! I figured if I can drop my bodfyfat% to shed that top layer of fat then build some sick muscles w deca followed by cutting/trimming the fat w win/var.
Am I beginning to sound like a gym junkie well I just love being in shape and I really want to take my body to a whole new realm. Plus I'm looking to take my love of working out one day to personal training and I wouldn't want to be one of those women pt"s who use to be on top of their game but lost the whole package (body and mind).

Some Q n A's:

1) How long have you been lifting seriously?
I've been lifting weights since I was 14yrs old I'm 27 now. I've done ballet, plyos, free weights

2) What are your current stats? height, wt, age, body fat %? Sorry thought
I gave that. 5"3,115,27,16%


I really appericate all your help, thank you very much!
trimdafat is offline Report Post   	Reply With Quote


----------



## Built (Jul 9, 2008)

Your diet - how many calories,  how many grams of protein, carb and fat daily?

What do you squat? Dead? How much do you add to your weighted chins? I need a notion of how strong you are before we proceed.


----------



## trimdafat (Jul 9, 2008)

Built said:


> Your diet - how many calories,  how many grams of protein, carb and fat daily?
> 
> What do you squat? Dead? How much do you add to your weighted chins? I need a notion of how strong you are before we proceed.



i haven't been logging my calories but all i eat is boneless chicken, veggies, shrimp, 6inch turkey subs w oil/vin
drinks: fruit2O, coke zero, water, diet coke

as for squats i've been doing only bar plus 50, seated leg press i do 100 plus pounds. 
I really need a good leg workout since my gym is limited on leg machines. I'm not use to that at all so I kinda feel thrown from my game. 

As for arms I curl standing w straight bar 110 (thats on the pully machine) I pretty much do most of my upper body exercises at 80-125 weight.

Should I be going even heavier with all my exercises to bulk up the muscles?


----------



## Built (Jul 9, 2008)

Um, you're bulking and cutting, you are taking AAS and you don't know how many calories you are eating?

Okay. Let's fix this. It's crucial. FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal
enter your food, post up the macros (grams protein, carb, fat, fibre, total calories)
Just post up the numbers to the left of the pie chart. I don't care what your food choices or meal timings are. 

Meanwhile, clarify for me when you will be competing. The thought of you cutting hard, then bulking for two months, then cutting for two months makes me clammy.


----------



## Built (Jul 9, 2008)

PS what kind of squats - oly bar free squats, ass to floor, or smith "squats"? How many reps?

I hardly use machines for any of my workouts. You will get better workouts without them.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 9, 2008)

amazing how many people try to bulk and not know or have an idea of their calorie count  

I also agree on the machines, built.  And I quinge when I see people doing smith "squats"...(i understand the quotes!)  So much poor form going on.


----------



## trimdafat (Jul 9, 2008)

I never said I STARTED this process yet I said "I was THINKING" I'm well aware of having to chart my calories and I already love the site you refered me to BUILT so thank you very much. 

In reference to squats and well 75% of my leg workout I do free weights. 
I also walk about 10,000 plus steps a day darn pedometer. 

Should I be going even heavier with all my exercises to bulk up the muscles?

ANY favorite exercises? 

I'd really like to make the defination in my legs (thigh/ hamstring) more seperated, got any exercises for that?

I don't really think at the beginning of it i'll be cutting exactly i'm just trying to lose a pound or two (thought it would be better). I really want to just put as much muscles and bulk as I can in the 8week cycle followed by cutting w winny and/or var. Am I mistaken? 

What would you suggest as to me getting the maximum from this cycle?


----------



## Built (Jul 10, 2008)

First up, what do you squat? Do you do smith or free squats, and do you go all the way down or stop at parallel? What rep range do you use?

Second, do you do deadlifts? What form, how heavy, what rep range.. 

How often do you do these lifts, and what else do you do for hamstrings?


----------

